
Show HN: Management as a service - Nikolas0
https://medium.com/@humanworks/management-as-a-service-89fd71321a1f
======
eitally
This isn't management. This is product management. This might be useful, but
don't conflate it with the kinds of benefits that come from having an
experienced team & business manager (using the generally accepted definition
of "manager").

That said, I'd be interested to hear from people if they would find this sort
of SW-dev bot/nagware useful. To me I'd imagine it could come across as
similar to the kind of micromanagement people resent from flesh & blood
managers.

~~~
Nikolas0
You are right, it wasn't 100% accurate.

As for the usefulness so far it works great as it helps the team get synced.

------
brudgers
Direct link to Geekbot: [https://geekbot.io/](https://geekbot.io/)

I'm probably a bit jaded in regard to Medium, but I feel it took me a really
long time to realize there was actually some substance behind the article,
i.e. an actual product. The link to the product is pretty far down and well
after a lot of things that "aren't about me and my problems".

Good luck.

------
forgueam
Just got this setup on our Slack channel. The setup was a really pleasant
experience. Well done!

~~~
Nikolas0
Thanks :)

------
bobwaycott
This is standup-meeting-as-a-bot, not management as a service.

